# Worlds Greatest Pancakes



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

You made me hungry!

I cheat, when the grandkids are here I make Pappy's secret recipe of pancakes.

2 cups "heartsmart bisquick"
1 egg
1 1/4 cup milk
1 cup oatmeal
1 rounded tablespoon ground flax seed
1 rounded tablespoon wheat germ
optional - cup of blueberries 

Fry using olive oil till light brown.

2 cups blueberries with just enough water to make good gooey topping in small pan while the pancakes get cooked.
Honey for syrup if they do not like the blueberry syrup


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Blueberries, crasins or cherries would never fly at my house. It's chocolate chips and lots of them. Syrup choice is honey from our hives or locally-produced maple syrup.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

If someone was going buy premixed, what do you think about Cracker Barrel Pancake mix?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Blueberries are never optional here. 
This last week when we were at Cosco, we picked up a bag of Krusteaz Multi-Grain mix. Very good stuff. Lots of flax seed in it. I see they don't show it on their website.


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

phil c said:


> I like to make a big breakfast for the family on the weekends, eggs (to Order) Hashbrowns, Grits, Bacon, Sausage, and of course, Pancakes!
> After much trial and error, (pointed out ever so lovingly by my wife and daughters) I have devised the Worlds Greatest Pancakes.
> I think you'll like em



That sounds great... do you have any pictures?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Barry said:


> Blueberries are never optional here.
> This last week when we were at Cosco, we picked up a bag of Krusteaz Multi-Grain mix. Very good stuff. Lots of flax seed in it. I see they don't show it on their website.


I'll have to see if Sam's Club has it....


----------



## Farmsteader (Mar 12, 2010)

That recipe looks good, especially having Pecans and Vanilla is key to good flavour, can not see using Olive Oil , that flavor is not what i would do, but peanut or Safflower Oil for us the flavor is very good. , If you like or can use Lard ,or Bacon grease, pancakes is not healthfood sorry! :lpf:
***Beware of old pancake Mixes DW says they are Dangerous to healthThey have been in the News.

One thing in our house we would add is our Raw Jersey Milk, We milk'em ourselves here, oh is it worth it!! Just started with them Jersey Girls last year, the only problem is they are like Big Babys of the Family , but we like'em.

Hey no matter what you like - Enjoy that is the Point! :thumbsup::thumbsup:







phil c said:


> I like to make a big breakfast for the family on the weekends, eggs (to Order) Hashbrowns, Grits, Bacon, Sausage, and of course, Pancakes!
> After much trial and error, (pointed out ever so lovingly by my wife and daughters) I have devised the Worlds Greatest Pancakes.
> I think you'll like em
> 
> ...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

My My....... now this make me hungry. Good
stuff and I will have to try them.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

indypartridge said:


> Syrup choice is honey from our hives ...


Wow. I couldn't do honey on pancakes. I accidentally put honey on pancakes at IHOP once and it was waaaay too powerful. Granted, it was probably low-grade processed honey, but still...


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm not a big pancake man, but when I do eat them I always put honey on them, and only honey. Why injest tree sap when you can enjoy the refined nectar of many flowers?


----------



## Farmsteader (Mar 12, 2010)

uncletom said:


> I'm not a big pancake man, but when I do eat them I always put honey on them, and only honey. Why injest tree sap when you can enjoy the refined nectar of many flowers?


Plus you get the antihistamine benefit that local honey provides, also have you ever tried Sorghum , that is what many oldtimers and Cowboys used on Pancakes from the Chuck wagons-YUmm, there is a fellow i heard with a Sorghum mill south of us that uses a Mule or horse to turn it and makes homemade Sorghum, trying to trade some cheese to taste some, still working on it


----------

